
Ensure that resources hosted on third-party servers have not been tampered - evolve2k
https://www.srihash.org/
======
evolve2k
Looks like Subresource Integrity not yet supported on iOS or Edge but I
suppose the users running Chrome/Firefox benefit from better security by
proactively picking a browser.

